# Ο ομφάλιος λώρος



## nickel (Oct 29, 2012)

Σιγά μην καταφέρει ποτέ το κρατικό κανάλι να κόψει τον ομφάλιο λώρο! Δεν ξέρω τις λεπτομέρειες, αλλά τα όσα διάβασα με ενόχλησαν για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους.

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231219760

Το κόψιμο της εκπομπής της ΝΕΤ «Πρωινή Ενημέρωση», που παρουσίαζαν οι δημοσιογράφοι Κώστας Αρβανίτης και Μαριλένα Κατσίμη, αποφάσισε τη Δευτέρα η διοίκηση της ΕΡΤ, επειδή «Οι παρουσιαστές [...] προέβησαν σε απαράδεκτους υπαινιγμούς κατά του υπουργού Προστασίας του Πολίτη κ. Νίκου Δένδια, χωρίς μάλιστα να του δώσουν το δικαίωμα να εκφράσει τη δική του άποψη, ενώ με τα σχόλιά τους εμφανίστηκαν να προκαταλαμβάνουν το αποτέλεσμα δικαστικής απόφασης».

Περιμένω να μάθω κουτσομπολιά πρώτα. Ποιος πήρε την απόφαση, αν το ζήτησε ο Δένδιας, αν είχαν προηγούμενα με τους συντελεστές της εκπομπής και βρήκαν αφορμή, ποιον με πολύ χαμηλό αϊκιού έβαλαν να κάτσει σε ψηλή πολυθρόνα του ευαγούς ιδρύματος, τέτοια.


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2012)

Συγγνώμη ρε Νίκελ αλλά αν όντως τα έκαναν αυτά για τα οποία κατηγορούνται οι δημοσιογράφοι τότε είναι λογικό να υπαρξουν κυρώσεις. Και το Μπιμπισί θα τους απέλυε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2012)

Διάβασες τη στιχομυθία των δημοσιογράφων ή μόνο την ανακοίνωση της διοίκησης της ΕΡΤ;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2012)

Εδώ ο διευθυντής ενημέρωσης της κρατικής τηλεόρασης σε στιγμές απείρου κάλλους:


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2012)

Ο κύριος Λιάτσος είναι ο διευθυντής ενημέρωσης; Α, ωραία, μου λύθηκε μια από τις απορίες.

Κατά τ' άλλα, υπάρχει η σύγκρουση του υπουργού με τον Σύριζα για το θέμα των «15 συλληφθέντων που συμμετείχαν στην αντιφαστιστική μοτοπορεία της 30ης Σεπτεμβρίου». (Νοερή σημείωση: μοτοπορεία) Συνδυάζω το τι γράφει η Αυγή, το τι είπαν οι δημοσιογράφοι της ΝΕΤ σήμερα και το τι άκουσαν τα αφτιά μου στο βραδινό δελτίο του Mega, και εξακολουθώ να βγάζω μια τεράστια απορία.


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Διάβασες τη στιχομυθία των δημοσιογράφων ή μόνο την ανακοίνωση της διοίκησης της ΕΡΤ;


Τι καταλαβαίνεις από το _αν όντως τα έκαναν αυτά για τα οποία κατηγορούνται _;


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τι καταλαβαίνεις από το _αν όντως τα έκαναν αυτά για τα οποία κατηγορούνται _;


Ότι δεν διάβασες τη στιχομυθία. Να την και με εικόνα:


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2012)

Προφανώς δεν το έχω δει, αλλά με βάση το πιο πάνω απόσπασμα αν ήμουνα διευθύντρια της ΕΡΤ αυτοί δεν θα είχαν εκπομπή στην τηλεόραση και δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να εξηγήσω γιατί (δεν έχει να κάνει με το περιεχόμενο του λόγου τους, πάντως). 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, μήπως δεν ήταν το απόσπασμα ο λόγος που τους έδιωξαν και απλώς προσπαθούν αυτοί να το παίξουν μάρτυρες; 
Το λέω γιατί κι ένας παλιός μου συνάδερφος του οποίου το όνομα δεν λέω, οικογένειες δεν θίγω (τη δική μου οικογένεια δηλαδή) απολύθηκε από το κανάλι που εργαζόταν για άσχετους λόγους αλλά την εποχή εκείνη δούλευε σε ένα πρόγραμμα- βλακεία και το έπαιζε _με κόψανε γιατί είναι πουλημένοι_ κι όταν το είδα αργότερα το πρόγραμμα είχα πει αν δεν συνέτρεχαν άλλοι λόγοι απόλυσης, με βάση αυτό το πρόγραμμα μόνο, θα τον είχα απολύσει κι εγώ. Φυσικά το κοινό δεν τα πιάνει κάτι τέτοια, άλλοι έγραφαν διθυράμβους για το πρόγραμμά του.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2012)

SBE said:


> Προφανώς δεν το έχω δει, αλλά με βάση το πιο πάνω απόσπασμα αν ήμουνα διευθύντρια της ΕΡΤ αυτοί δεν θα είχαν εκπομπή στην τηλεόραση και δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να εξηγήσω γιατί (δεν έχει να κάνει με το περιεχόμενο του λόγου τους, πάντως).


Μεταθέτεις τη συζήτηση σε κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό και μάλιστα κρίνοντας από δείγμα 40 δευτερολέπτων. Δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω ή να διαφωνήσω διότι δεν παρακολουθώ την εκπομπή τους. Δεν μπορώ να τους κρίνω από κλιπάκι 40 δευτερολέπτων (που ομολογουμένως είναι πάγκακη δημοσιογραφία). Και δεν είναι εκεί το ζήτημα.




SBE said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, μήπως δεν ήταν το απόσπασμα ο λόγος που τους έδιωξαν και απλώς προσπαθούν αυτοί να το παίξουν μάρτυρες;


Μα δεν είπαν αυτοί γιατί κόπηκε η εκπομπή. Η διεύθυνση του σταθμού το είπε. Και απλώς αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτά που άκουσα να λένε περιγράφονται με ακρίβεια στην ανακοίνωση. Επίσης, αν η διεύθυνση ήθελε να κάνει «χάρη» στην κυβέρνηση ή στον κύριο Δένδια, μάλλον έκανε ζημιά. (Οι απορίες μου γίνονται πιο περίπλοκες στη συνέχεια.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 30, 2012)

Εγώ δεν είδα να λένε κάτι φοβερό. Όταν λέω εγώ ότι μέτρα λογοκρισίας παίρνονται αυθαίρετα όσο δίνεις πατήματα στην δημοκρατία να βάζει όρια, λέτε πως είμαι υπερβολικός.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 30, 2012)

Η δική μου άποψη: 
Ο κύριος Λιάτσος κακώς βρίσκεται στη θέση που βρίσκεται, είναι γελοίος.
Είμαι εναντίον της λογοκρισίας και κακώς έκοψαν τους παρουσιαστές με αυτή τη δικαιολογία.

Πάντως, η γνώμη που είχα σχηματίσει για την κυρία Κατσίμη τότε που την έβλεπα καθημερινά στην εκπομπή Λυριτζή-Οικονόμου ήταν ότι μάλλον με μέσον είχε προσληφθεί στην κρατική τηλεόραση και ότι ήταν εντελώς ακατάλληλη για να βγαίνει μπροστά στις κάμερες. Βλέποντας αυτό το απόσπασμα, η άποψή μου εδραιώθηκε. Αλλά φυσικά έπρεπε να έχει απολυθεί εδώ και χρόνια (ή έστω να έχει μετατεθεί σε υπηρεσία γραφείου), όχι τώρα, μ' αυτή την αφορμή.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 30, 2012)

SBE said:


> Συγγνώμη ρε Νίκελ αλλά αν όντως τα έκαναν αυτά για τα οποία κατηγορούνται οι δημοσιογράφοι τότε είναι λογικό να υπαρξουν κυρώσεις. Και το Μπιμπισί θα τους απέλυε.





SBE said:


> Προφανώς δεν το έχω δει, αλλά με βάση το πιο πάνω απόσπασμα αν ήμουνα διευθύντρια της ΕΡΤ αυτοί δεν θα είχαν εκπομπή στην τηλεόραση και δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να εξηγήσω γιατί (δεν έχει να κάνει με το περιεχόμενο του λόγου τους, πάντως).



To Μπιμπισί, προτού απολύσει οποιονδήποτε δημοσιογράφο για οποιονδήποτε λόγο δεν θα είχε προσλάβει τον Λιάτσο διευθυντή ενημέρωσης. Κι αν ήσουν διευθύντρια της ΕΡΤ, ελπίζω να μην έβγαζες την ακόλουθη ανακοίνωση: 



> Η Γενική Διεύθυνση Ενημέρωσης της ΕΡΤ σέβεται απολύτως τους κανόνες της ελευθεροτυπίας και το αποδεικνύει εμπράκτως στην καθημερινή παρουσίαση της επικαιρότητας και την προβολή όλων των απόψεων. Όμως, δεν μπορεί να αποδεχτεί την καταπάτηση στοιχειωδών κανόνων της δημοσιογραφικής δεοντολογίας.
> 
> Οι παρουσιαστές της σημερινής εκπομπής ‘ΠΡΩΙΝΗ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ’ της ΝΕΤ, κ. Κώστας Αρβανίτης και κυρία Μαριλένα Κατσίμη, προέβησαν σε απαράδεκτους υπαινιγμούς κατά του υπουργού Προστασίας του Πολίτη κ. Νίκου Δένδια, χωρίς μάλιστα να του δώσουν το δικαίωμα να εκφράσει τη δική του άποψη, *ενώ με τα σχόλιά τους εμφανίστηκαν να προκαταλαμβάνουν το αποτέλεσμα δικαστικής απόφασης.*



Η τελευταία φράση αποτελεί το πιο κραυγαλέο δείγμα newspeak που έχω συναντήσει εδώ και χρόνια. Ας θυμηθούμε τα πραγματικά δεδομένα λακωνικά. 

- Ο Γκάρντιαν έγραψε για βασανιστήρια στη ΓΑΔΑ. 
- Ο Δένδιας κατακεραύνωσε τον Γκάρντιαν στη Βουλή των Ελλήνων, είπε θα κάνει μήνυση και αγωγή στην εφημερίδα, διαβεβαίωσε πως δεν υπήρξαν βασανισμοί, και *προδίκασε* το αποτέλεσμα των ιατροδικαστικών εκθέσεων. 
- Ο τακτικός ανακριτής διέταξε την αυτεπάγγελτη δίωξη των εμπλεκομένων αστυνομικών, με βάση τις ιατροδικαστικές εκθέσεις που πιστοποιούσαν ίχνη βασανισμού. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει υποχρεωτικά πως οι βασανισμοί έγιναν από τους αστυνομικούς, αυτό θα το εξετάσει η δικαιοσύνη. Σημαίνει όμως πως ο Δένδιας είπε ψέματα. Στη βουλή. 
- Οι δημοσιογράφοι μετέδωσαν την είδηση με τις ιατροδικαστικές εκθέσεις, και στη συνέχεια ειρωνεύτηκαν τον υπουργό που έπεσε στον λάκκο που ο ίδιος έσκαψε. Αλίμονο αν δεν το έκαναν, θα προσέθετα, και ντροπή στους δημοσιογράφους της ιδιωτικής τηλεόρασης που δεν το έκαναν. 

Κατά τα άλλα, το τι είναι ο κάθε Αρβανίτης και η κάθε πώς την λεν διόλου δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει τι λέει και τι κάνει ο Λιάτσος, γιατί πλέον αυτόν πληρώνω, όχι τους άλλους.


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2012)

Α, το πρόβλημα είναι ο Λιάτσος δηλαδή, γι' αυτό το ύφος του πιο πάνω μηνύματος και η ετοιμότητα να βγεις από τα ρούχα σου;

Στην ΕΡΤ οι αποφάσεις λαμβάνονται από έναν μόνο;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 30, 2012)

Το συνένα μου στον Πιδύο.
Φήμες που θέλουν την Πετρούλα στη θέση των δημοσιογράφων που απολύθηκαν ελέγχονται ως κακόβουλες και ανακριβείς.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 30, 2012)

SBE said:


> Α, το πρόβλημα είναι ο Λιάτσος δηλαδή, γι' αυτό το ύφος του πιο πάνω μηνύματος και η ετοιμότητα να βγεις από τα ρούχα σου;


Ναι...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2012)

Ο διορισμός του Αιμίλιου «Παρασκευή και 13» στη θέση του διευθυντή της τηλεόρασης είναι ρουσφέτι που θα πρέπει να διδάσκεται στο «Πώς να μην ασκείτε πολιτική 101». Ξεπερνάει και το «Πώς να σταδιοδρομήσετε ως χειρουργός-νηπιαγωγός 101».

Για τον μέντορα της Πετρούλας νομίζω ότι σε άλλο κόμμα πρέπει να απευθυνθούμε, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 30, 2012)

Ενώ ο ίδιος ο Δένδιας, που δεν είχε μιλήσει ως τώρα, φαίνεται να ανέκρουσε πρύμναν, ο Πάγκαλος (τι έκπληξη!) έστειλε το newspeak στη στρατόσφαιρα. Σε ραδιοφωνική του συνέντευξη δήλωσε: 



> Ήταν ανακρίβειες αυτά που έλεγαν οι δημοσιογράφοι και μάλιστα έθεσαν και θέμα παραίτησης του υπουργού, ενώ διαβάζω σήμερα ότι η Εισαγγελία έστειλε στον ανακριτή τη δικογραφία, άρα θεωρεί βάσιμες τις καταγγελίες της Αστυνομίας κι επομένως βάσιμη και την μήνυση που κάνει ο κ. Δένδιας στην Guardian που τα είχε γράψει αυτά.



Παίζει βέβαια και το σενάριο να μην ξέρει πλέον τι λέει, σε διαφορετική περίπτωση όμως πρόκειται για αριστούργημα μπουρδουκλωμένης διαστρέβλωσης.


----------



## niki (Oct 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Περιμένω να μάθω κουτσομπολιά πρώτα. Ποιος πήρε την απόφαση, αν το ζήτησε ο Δένδιας, αν είχαν προηγούμενα με τους συντελεστές της εκπομπής και βρήκαν αφορμή, ποιον με πολύ χαμηλό αϊκιού έβαλαν να κάτσει σε ψηλή πολυθρόνα του ευαγούς ιδρύματος, τέτοια.



Σχετικά με το αν είχαν προηγούμενα με τους συντελεστές, ο Κώστας Αρβανίτης είχε παραχωρήσει συνέντευξη σε ένα περιοδικό πριν λίγο καιρό (έχει αναδημοσιευθεί σε πολλούς ιστότοπους με τον τίτλο "Εγώ είμαι το μαύρο πρόβατο της ΕΡΤ"), στην οποία ισχυρίζεται ότι η εκπομπή του "τιμωρήθηκε", γι' αυτό και φέτος έγινε δίωρη, από τετράωρη που ήταν.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2012)

pidyo said:


> αριστούργημα μπουρδουκλωμένης διαστρέβλωσης.


Όπως κι εκείνο στη συνέχεια: «*Δεν έχω πατήσει* στην εκπομπή του στην ΕΡΤ. *Διότι κάθε φορά που πήγα*, αντιμετώπισα έναν φανατικό και στρατευμένο άνθρωπο».

Αρχίζει να ξεκαθαρίζει το τοπίο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 30, 2012)

Ο Δένδιας θα έπρεπε να παραιτηθεί και μόνο που βάζει τα μούτρα του ίσα κι όμοια με την Γκάρντιαν.


----------

